# Leaving a dog in the campervan?



## Caijin (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi, I am taking my German Shepherd/ Labrador cross to Weymouth with me next week. Stonehenge is on the way and I was contemplating paying it a visit as I have never been. Problem, of course, is, you can't take dogs.

We will be going in the camper van (a Toyota Hi-ace if anyone is familiar, it is bigger than the typical VW van but still far smaller than a motor home - if that makes any difference). 

I would be arriving early morning (about 9:30) and with it being autumn, the day should be cool (obviously if I were to turn up and it was hot, I wouldn't even think of stopping).

What are your thoughts on leaving him in the camper while I have a wander? From what I have read the audio tour takes 40 minutes or so. Is this too long to leave him on a cool day?


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Personally,I think it's a fairly simple question to answer.. No, I'd never dream of leaving them alone in a camper van. Not because the dog would be distressed, because mine would be perfectly happy sleeping or chewing on a kong, but because of the risks of other people! anything could happen.. And I don't wish to take such a big risk. 

Also is it not against the law now to leave dogs in cars, I'm not sure but I know that people can phone the police if in a car park and see a dog and the police will come and get them out. I'm not sure whether the law states this or not 

But for me, I wouldn't-because of the risk others pose to my dog. 

Just my opinion


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi 

I can not see 40 mins being to long, leave him with a Kong or toy to keep him entertained 

enjoy your holiday

xx


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Things to consider:

How hot will the van get - even on a cool day if the sun is on the van it could get hot
How will yor dog cope with being left in that enviroment - if he's not been left in the van before it might stress him out

I'm not sure because I haven't been for years but you used to be able to walk around the outside of the fence and see Stonehenge without actually going in - you can always pop into the shp and get a guide book and admire it from the outside.

I'm in the process of converting a van into a camper and don't have any intention of leaving the dogs unattended for more than a few minutes when I absolutely need to and will have a space for their crate so they have a safe and secure place to wait for us.


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

As a family we have caravanned & motor homed for 50 years and sometimes we have had to leave the dog(s) in there for a while.Usually when it's too hot outside or we are visiting a place that won't allow dogs.

There has never been any issues.

Most modern vans have sun blinds,just close the blinds and it will be lovely and cool.If it has no blinds then just close the curtains.Just make sure the van is not too hot inside before you do this.

If your dog is used to being left for short periods it will be fine.


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

I would have no problems leaving my dogs in our camper van for that amount of time; as long as they are comfortable, have somewhere to sleep, water and would not be too hot etc. (well that was until a bently drove into our camper van and wrote it off).

Might worry more with just one of the dogs who would let anyone in and wander off with them; but of the two one of mine can be a right fiesty madam, and I would defy anyone to try and steal them with her in the car, she is very protective of the car and people approaching it. We were camping once and she was flaked out in the car with all the doors open, and someone she didn't know reached in to get something; she leapt up and put her mouth around his wrist in a very "what do you think you are doing" way. Didn't leave a mark

At the end of the day, its my holiday too and occasionally the dogs have to sit in the car whilst we do something non doggy for an hour or so - as long as the conditions are right and its not somewhere really isolated ec I wouldn't have a problem with it. Often once into the holiday (i.e. the way home) they are normally so knackered they welcome the chance to flake out and have a rest.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

I don't see that its any different than leaving a dog in a car. That's providing it isn't hot and that the dog doesn't get stressed.

I've left mine in the caravan in the evening sometimes at week-end dog shows for an hour or so (they are usually curled up asleep on the bench seats where they shouldn't be)...!!


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

As long as the van is ventilated/shaded I can't see a problem. I made reflective window screens for my car windows from the silver windscreen thingies in the pound shop, cut to the shape of the windows, they stick onto the windows using suction cups. They keep the car cool and people can't see in. 

Avebury's much better though, not far and you can take the dogs there. I think Stonehenge is horribly commercial now.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

portiaa said:


> Also is it not against the law now to leave dogs in cars, I'm not sure but I know that people can phone the police if in a car park and see a dog and the police will come and get them out. I'm not sure whether the law states this or not


There is no law against leaving a dog in a car or van. Leaving it in a HOT car or van is causing unneccessary suffering, which is against the law.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Caijin said:


> Hi, I am taking my German Shepherd/ Labrador cross to Weymouth with me next week. Stonehenge is on the way and I was contemplating paying it a visit as I have never been. Problem, of course, is, you can't take dogs.
> 
> We will be going in the camper van (a Toyota Hi-ace if anyone is familiar, it is bigger than the typical VW van but still far smaller than a motor home - if that makes any difference).
> 
> ...


I think it would be absolutely fine and thousands of people do this every year at various locations and I have done it and left my dogs in the car. There are some places which cater for this very decision like the Eden Project in Cornwall.

It is certainly not too long to leave your dog on a cool day.

Mine get left in the car for much longer as do many thousands of other dogs.

So go and enjoy!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'd say NO even on a very cold frosty day, if the sun is out a car or camper can heat up very quickly.


----------



## Caijin (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks very much for the advice and comments guys


----------

